# Issued Zamberlan Boots for Australian troops deployed overseas



## 1feral1 (16 Aug 2006)

We got issued these Zamberlan boots for the colder months in the ME. Originally issued to SASR, etc, they are now on the general scale for all.

My question is has anyone else had expereince with these boots? To me, compaired to my US desert boots, these Zamberlans are short, too heavy, and stiff as wearing ski boots or skates. They resemble a hiking boot, and are brown in appearance. Mind you the quality is excellent, even coming with Vibram grips.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## RangerRay (16 Aug 2006)

Zamberlans have a reputation for being very high quality mountaineering boots.  However, I went to buy a pair, and found them so stiff, I couldn't even tighten them around my feet.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Aug 2006)

Exactly Ray! Exactly.

Wes


----------



## RangerRay (16 Aug 2006)

A friend of mine swore by them, which is why I was interested in the first place...but they were just too bloody sitff!

But if you can get around that, they are worth the expense.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Aug 2006)

Thanks Ray.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Mortar guy (16 Aug 2006)

I have a set of the boots you describe and I love 'em. Mine are the Goretex/Thinsulate/Vibram versions and I usually only wear them when hiking in the fall/winter but I have to say that they're outstanding. Yes, they are stiff, but I like them that way.

Cheers

MG


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Aug 2006)

So, do they loosen up a bit over time?

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Hot Lips (16 Aug 2006)

Wesley 'Over There' (formerly Down Under) said:
			
		

> We got issued these Zamberlan boots for the colder months in the ME. Originally issued to SASR, etc, they are now on the general scale for all.
> 
> My question is has anyone else had experience with these boots? To me, compaired to my US desert boots, these Zamberlans are short, too heavy, and stiff as wearing ski boots or skates. They resemble a hiking boot, and are brown in appearance. Mind you the quality is excellent, even coming with Vibram grips.
> 
> ...


Wes...I have Zambie hikers and I love them...they are sturdy but very cushioned all at the same time...bar none they are the most comfortable pair of foot wear I own (and I own alot of footwear  )...with vibram sole...they were a bit stiff at the get go but they break in quickly and easily...I know they aren't the same as what you have issued...just wanted to let you know about my experience with Zambies...

HL


----------



## Mortar guy (16 Aug 2006)

Mine did. And I also found that, like most boots, they became much more comfortable after a couple of weeks of wear.

MG


----------

